# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Aparat Fotografik

## thirsty

Kam deshire te blej nje aparat fotgrafik te mire. 
Mund te me jepni keshillat tuaja se une se kam idene cfare lloji te blej.

Buxheti: aty tek $1000, mbase i shtoj edhe 200

----------


## loneeagle

une kam canon t2i eshte i mire do rekomandoja t3i per ty

----------


## taku72

canon eos 550d me nje objektiv 18-135

----------


## MI CORAZON

> canon eos 550d me nje objektiv 18-135


.  Ku e di ti qe ky eshte me I miri?

----------


## Hillirian-zo

bleje ni Iphone eshte e ne miri,
eshte computer mund te besh foto  por edhe mundesh te telefonosh me te 
hehehehehe

----------


## Hillirian-zo

sot per sot duhet pik separi te blesh Photoshop cs5 e pastaj aparatin fotografik nuk ka rendesi aparati fotografik ne ditet e sodit 
edhe njeher Photoshop cs5 eshte fotokamera me e mira  :shkelje syri:

----------


## taku72

> .  Ku e di ti qe ky eshte me I miri?


nuk them qe eshte me i miri por me e rendesishem eshte objektivi dhe varet per ca do ta perdoresh

----------


## thirsty

> bleje ni Iphone eshte e ne miri,
> eshte computer mund te besh foto  por edhe mundesh te telefonosh me te 
> hehehehehe


kam iphone 

3S lol, mund te marr edhe 4s nese dua, por nuk me nevojitet
jam i kenaqur me kete qe kam




> sot per sot duhet pik separi te blesh Photoshop cs5 e pastaj aparatin fotografik nuk ka rendesi aparati fotografik ne ditet e sodit 
> edhe njeher Photoshop cs5 eshte fotokamera me e mira ; )


haha, te drejte ke per photoshop por vertet mendon se do lodh nervat me photoshop une? pastaj kush meson photoshop  :i ngrysur: 




> nuk them qe eshte me i miri por me e rendesishem eshte objektivi dhe varet per ca do ta perdoresh


po natyre, pune festash, fotografi familjare e gjera te tjera....mbase ndonje modele  :ngerdheshje:  

si puna e kesaj ;-)

----------


## PINK

> bleje ni Iphone eshte e ne miri,
> eshte computer mund te besh foto  por edhe mundesh te telefonosh me te 
> hehehehehe


iPhone eshte iPhone e camera eshte camera. Bej hehehe prape tani. Lol. Ca katnare bien ne iPhone dhe kujtojne se do ndryshojne boten me te!

----------


## loneeagle

thirst did you ask for my permission before you put my foto ne ket teme:P 

T-man canon ose nikon jane te mire shko tani edhe bli camera mjaft pyete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> thirst did you ask for my permission before you put my foto ne ket teme:P 
> 
> T-man canon ose nikon jane te mire shko tani edhe bli camera mjaft pyete : )


e di qe keto jane te mira por ke nga keto te mare dhe cilin aparat  :perqeshje:  


jo, harrova hahaa, me fal
kur do te nxjerr perseri?  :Lulja3:   :i hutuar:

----------


## loneeagle

> e di qe keto jane te mira por ke nga keto te mare dhe cilin aparat  
> 
> 
> jo, harrova hahaa, me fal
> kur do te nxjerr perseri?


shko ne amazon edhe kerko per te dy brands ke me qindra reviews nga profesionist te ndihmon une zgjodha canon sepse per everyday life ishte me  e mire/simple .

----------


## thirsty

> shko ne amazon edhe kerko per te dy brands ke me qindra reviews nga profesionist te ndihmon une zgjodha canon sepse per everyday life ishte me  e mire/simple .


ne rregull

tani me dergon ndonje check ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## taku72

> kam iphone 
> 
> 3S lol, mund te marr edhe 4s nese dua, por nuk me nevojitet
> jam i kenaqur me kete qe kam
> 
> 
> haha, te drejte ke per photoshop por vertet mendon se do lodh nervat me photoshop une? pastaj kush meson photoshop 
> 
> 
> ...


per pejsazhe perdoret objektiv tjeter dhe pper ambjente te mbyllura nje tjeter pa llogaritur suportin e baterive apo flashin

----------


## loneeagle

> ne rregull
> 
> *tani me dergon ndonje check* ?



I am broke as a joke!!! Moto: If its free, is for me :P ahahah 

p.s: nuk mundem te ndihmoj finnacially good luck getting a camera ahahahah

btw: emigrantet ilegal nuk mund te cash check ne usa ste ben pune check lol

----------


## thirsty

> per pejsazhe perdoret objektiv tjeter dhe pper ambjente te mbyllura nje tjeter pa llogaritur suportin e baterive apo flashin


po do e marr me vete ne shqiperi
do bej si fotograi natyrore dhe keto ne shtepi
por me teper jashte (natyrore)

cfare lesni thu ti e cfare aparati? :=)




> I am broke as a joke!!! Moto: If its free, is for me :P ahahah 
> 
> p.s: nuk mundem te ndihmoj finnacially good luck getting a camera ahahahah
> 
> btw: emigrantet ilegal nuk mund te cash check ne usa ste ben pune check lol


o rezi buburrezi
te hengsha mu tek veshi  :kryqezohen: 

dergoje ti njehere se merrem une me cashing  :perqeshje:  

a nuk the qe punon me me tregti armesh
ke pare ti, ke 
te me blesh dhe mu biles
si your pesonal servant  :perqeshje:  hahahaha

----------


## loneeagle

dergoje ti njehere se merrem une me cashing  :perqeshje:  

a nuk the qe punon me me tregti armesh
ke pare ti, ke 
te me blesh dhe mu biles
si your pesonal servant  :perqeshje:  hahahaha[/QUOTE]

te kisha nuk punoja. Nuk merrem me tregti armesh bej pune te ndershme. Kompania ku une punoj shet/prodhon/assembly pjese qe perdoren per projekte speciale per departamente speciale. Me shume detaje nuk mund te them tani ti je i zgjuar vet kuptoje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> te kisha nuk punoja. Nuk merrem me tregti armesh bej pune te ndershme. Kompania ku une punoj shet/prodhon/assembly pjese qe perdoren per projekte speciale per departamente speciale. Me shume detaje nuk mund te them tani ti je i zgjuar vet kuptoje


ti ke dhe punon te kesh akoma me shumel. u greedy jew ju  :perqeshje:  

jo, sjam i zgjume, fol ne detaje  :perqeshje: 

po pra, ben pune special, per gjera speciale,. prodhime speciale, me siguri edhe pagesa eshte speciale

donation, bameiresi Rezi...e di qe kjo fjale nuk eshte ne fjalorin tuaj por do ishte mire sikur ta  mesoje tani............sa po me dhemb koka kur mendoj sa do me shkojne pushime, me 100 mendje e kam te shkoj apo mos te shkoj lol

----------


## loneeagle

ahaha kompesimi nuk eshte keq jo por edhe life style e kam pak expensive nuk ngelen kursime:P Je tax exempt ti qe te bej donation???? Nese jo ateher jo nuk bej donation no benefit/tax write off for me  :i ngrysur: . 

I am sorry to inform you that your donation application has been denied due to the wealth that you currently possess.


ahahahahahahhah

----------


## thirsty

> ahaha kompesimi nuk eshte keq jo por edhe life style e kam pak expensive nuk ngelen kursime:P Je tax exempt ti qe te bej donation???? Nese jo ateher jo nuk bej donation no benefit/tax write off for me . 
> 
> I am sorry to inform you that your donation application has been denied due to the wealth that you currently possess.
> 
> 
> ahahahahahahhah


sigurisht qe ngelen, bej nje sakrifice te vogel per mua, mos mer makina te reja me qera
ble te vjetra me pak leke
have me manaxhe your finances for a year lol 


jam jam tax exemt, vetem dergo ti

rezi the jew/indian

----------

